# Building 1948 Schwinn rider



## Schwinn1776 (Apr 1, 2018)

Putting together a 1948 Schwinn thanks to ZE52414. It has truss rod forks and a LaSalle badge. Also has what I think maybe the early S2 rims with out the factory markings. Not sure if these are stock to this bike. Trying to find out if it was just put together using these parts from another bike or is stock. Anyway will make a super sweet ride!


----------



## johnboy (Apr 1, 2018)

Nice bike ! Looks like you have everything there for a nice rider.I'm wondering if that is a "fat bar" frame---- I just can't tell for sure from the photo---- tubular truss rod forks are cool--- I have 2 of them. Post pix when you are ready.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Apr 1, 2018)

It's a fat bar frame or straight bar as I know it. It should come out nice. Will post more as it comes along.


----------



## alecburns (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm in Fort Collins. Have any "less-desirable" project rides you'd let go? 

That bike's going to be bada$$


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Apr 2, 2018)

Fellow Colorado bike nut! I'm scrounging up what I can, don't have anything at this moment. There's a bike swap this coming up weekend 4/7/2018 in Lakewood. There should be a mess load of good projects and riders available up there!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Schwinn lover (May 4, 2018)

Any new progress on your build? Love to see it!
Roger


----------



## Schwinn1776 (May 4, 2018)

Schwinn lover said:


> Any new progress on your build? Love to see it!
> Roger



Got the rattle can red and white paint stripped off. There was only the hint of og green in bottom bracket. Its sitting in black primer now. been a busy week. will post up some progress pic tomorrow.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (May 5, 2018)

Some progress, sitting in rattle can primer for now, getting the saddle back in shape.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 16, 2019)

How is this bike doing? Finished?


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Mar 24, 2019)

Still sitting in primer, had to set aside for house projects, will resume some time this spring after inspiration from an old bike buddy I ran into yesterday. Will post more pics of progress.


----------



## atencioee (Oct 15, 2019)

Do you still have this bike? Do the rims have the "Schwinn Tubular S2" stamping?


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 15, 2019)

Still have the Bike, the rims are early non-knurled, non-stamped S2s or flat Lobdells. Still need to clean them up.


----------



## atencioee (Oct 15, 2019)

If they are S2s they would have a stamping that reads "Schwinn Tubular S2" On the rim. If they don't have stamping, they are likely non script lobdell rims


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 16, 2019)

I will have to look when I get to cleaning them up. Good to know what to look for. Thanks


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 16, 2019)

Early S2 are correct for a 48 - I believe that is the first year they were available, and would have been optional (at least on a DX).


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 16, 2019)

It seem to me, at some point in time the rims must have been rattle canned silver. My hope is that it helped preserved and not caused more dilapidation.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 17, 2019)

Nice project,hope to see it put back on the road soon.
Hammerhead


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 17, 2019)

Probably, will be some time next spring, cleaning parts and other projects and life, but haven't forgotten about it... it's lurking in the back of my mind


----------

